# Hi !!!



## Ben.M (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi, im a bit late because my computer hasnt been working very well but here i am,

I luv keeping mantids and i luv mantids in general  

I keep, dead leafs, ghosts, giant asian, sphod...viridis, spiney flower mantis + a few more and my collection is growing  

Thanx,

Ben.M 8)


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome Ben.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome, Ben.M!


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome Ben


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello , u have a lot of pets, whats yur favorite?


----------



## Ian (Apr 19, 2007)

Aha, good to see you arrive Ben!

Speak to you soon


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 19, 2007)

> Hello , u have a lot of pets, whats yur favorite?


My favourite mantis is prob's Dead leaf, i just luv their colouring,

She's my pretty lil girl,







But she doesnt stop moving around so the male hasnt had chance to mate her, she already layed a unfertilised ootheca :?


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 19, 2007)

> But she doesnt stop moving around so the male hasnt had chance to mate her, she already layed a unfertilised ootheca :?


Aww, sad. I'm probably going to end up with several of those. My male mantis is sloooow.


----------



## ellroy (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Ben,

Good luck with the Dero's!

Welcome to the forum,

Alan


----------



## luketheluke (Apr 23, 2007)

helloooo and welcome Ben


----------

